# اقتصاد هندسي



## hardyheart (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني المهندسين أعاني من مشكلة في فهم مادة الاقتصاد الهندسي أرجوكم ساعدوتي بأي كتاب أو محاضرات أو شرح .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اسأل الله العظيم لك التوفيق ... اللهم ارزقنا العلم والفهم والحلم
اخي الكريم ...
اشرح لنا اكثر .. كي نتمكن من مساعدتك .. غير ذلك فالنصيحة اذهب الى المكاتب العامه وستجد الاف الكتب واسال الدكتور الذي يدرسك فسيوجهك للمحاضرات والشروحات المفيده وهذا دوره


----------



## م. زيد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، 
الاقتصاد الهندسي مادة كبيرة وواسعة فعن أي الأمور تسأل؟ وما الذي أشكل عليك؟
هل تسأل عن تحليل نقطة التوازن؟ أم معادلات الفائدة وقيمة المال عبر الزمن؟ أم عن التقييم الهندسي ودراسات الجدوى؟...
حدد مشكلتك وعسى أن نوفق لمساعدتك والسلام


----------



## hardyheart (23 سبتمبر 2007)

أخواني​مشكلتي أن المنهج باللغة الإنجليزية وهذة هي عناوين الدروس:
:Time value of mony operations

interest calculations
single sum of money
series of cash flow
Equivalante
mulitipe compounding period in years
changing interest rates
bond problems

:measuring the worth of investment

present worth
future worth
annual worth
internal rate of retern
saving investment rate
rayback period

:comparision of alternatives

defining investment alternatives
defining a planning horizon
devooping of profiles
comparing the investments alternatives ​أرجو منكم مساعدتي وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم​


----------



## م. زيد (24 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز.. 
تريد مصادر عربية أم إنكليزية عن هذه المواضيع
ويا حبذا تقول لي في أي جامعة تدرس


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

أظن يا أخي الفاضل أنك تحتاج تقوية في اللغة الإنجليزية .. و مجاهدة نفسك في قراءة الكتاب مع الترجمة من قاموس المورد و قاموس أكسفورد أو لونجمان إنجليزي-إنجليزي من أفضل طرق تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية .

و صدقني .. الكتب باللغة الإنجليزية أفضل بكثير من الكتب باللغة العربية .. و أرجو أن يكون هذا دافعا لأن يترجم العرب العلوم و الأفكار إلى اللغة العربية بغزارة و احتراف .


----------



## hardyheart (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي م.زيد لاهتمامك أريد مصادر باللغة العربية للفهم مع أن إمتحاناتي باللغة الإنجليزية . أنا أدرس بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.


----------



## احمد1970 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اسف اخى الكريم لانه ليس تخصصى


----------



## hardyheart (27 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي م.زيد أين أنت طولت الغيبة عسى مافي شر، أنا بإنتظار ردك.


----------



## محمد الجلالي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز
يوجد العديد من المراجع باللغة العربية حول موضوع الاقتصاد الهندسي، وفيما يلي بعض العناوين:
الاقتصاد الهندسي، تأليف ويليام سوليفان، وويكز ولوكسهوج، ترجمة محمد نايفة ومحمد الجلالي ولبانة مشوح ونوار العوا وهو صادر عن مركز التعريب والترجمة التابع لجامعة الدول العربية في دمشق عام 2004
المبادئ الأساسية للاقتصاد الهندسي، تأليف إيجين جرانت وآخرون ترجمة عمرو الشهابي، وهو صادر عن ماكجروهيل للكتب باللغة العربية، عام 1985
وهذان الكتابان هما أقدم كتابين عالميين في موضوع الاقتصاد الهندسي وأهم كتابين حيث مازالت طبعاتهما تتوالى حتى الآن
كتاب ثالث بعنوان مبادئ الاقتصاد الهندسي تأليف مصطفى الإدريسي ومحمد علي حسن إخوان صادر عن مركز النشر العلمي بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدة في عام 2000
كتاب رابع بعنوان الاقتصاد الهندسي للدكتور جمال صبيحات العبادي صادر عن مكتبة المجتمع العربي في عمان (الأردن)
والكتابان الأخيران هما أصغر حجماً ومحتواهما مختصر عن المرجعيين الأساسيين
وتزخر المكتبة الأجنبية طبعاً بعشرات الكتب حول الموضوع كما يتوفر في الإنترنت مكتبات كبيرة تتضمن حتى المحاضرات
ويمكن العودة إلى موقع uni nettono sat يتضمن محاضرات متلفزة ومحاضرات بور بوينت عددها 25 محاضرة حول موضوع اقتصاديات الهندسة باللغة العربية قمت بتقديمها شخصياً في المحطة التلفزيزنية المذكورة

أرجو أن أكون قد ساهمت في المساعدة على الاقتراب من موضوع الاقتصاد الهندسي

الدكتور المهندس محمد الجلالي مدرس الاقتصاد الهندسي في جامعة دمشق


----------



## hardyheart (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز،
الدكتور المهندس محمد الجلالي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك كثيرا على اهتمامك وجزاك الله ألف خير وأدامك ذخرا لوطننا العربي.


----------



## لحنالحياة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*طلب مستعجل*

اخي هاردي هارت في مجال تحكيلي شو احسن مرجع للاقتصاد الهندسي استفدت منه لإنه تقريبا مادتي نفس مادتك والمواضيع نفسها............:18:


----------



## احمد سعيد فرماوي (3 أبريل 2009)

انا احتاج الى اي مرجع لحل مجموعة من المسائل في الاقتصاد الهندسي


----------



## MHE1985 (13 مايو 2009)

اريد تقرير عن الاقتصاد الهمدسي.
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ايليا (7 يونيو 2009)

أريد كتاب عن الاقتصاد الهندسي حتى لو كان باللغة الإنكليزية


----------



## محمدع النبي (23 فبراير 2010)

_سبحان الله عدد ما خلق في السماء وسبحان الله عدد ماخلق في الارض وسبحان الله عدد ماخلق بين ذلك وسبحان الله عدد ماهو خالق والحمد لله مثل ذلك والله اكبر مثل ذلك ولا اله الا الله مثل ذلك ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله_


----------



## hosajab (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتي عن معادلات الفائدة وقيمة المال عبر الزمن؟


----------



## محمد فطافطة (27 مارس 2010)

ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم ساعدوني
*السلام عليكم كيفكم اخوتي وخواتي 
الموضوع هو انو انا منزل مادة الاقتصاد الهندسي والدكتور طلب من كل واحد عمل مشروع معين ضمن اطار المادة وكمان المشروع علي 10 درجات واتا الصراحه ضعيف شوي في الأنجليزي وكمان سجلت المادة متأخر يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تساعدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## الفيصــــــــل (6 أبريل 2010)

محمد فطافطة قال:


> ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم ساعدوني
> *السلام عليكم كيفكم اخوتي وخواتي *
> 
> *الموضوع هو انو انا منزل مادة الاقتصاد الهندسي والدكتور طلب من كل واحد عمل مشروع معين ضمن اطار المادة وكمان المشروع علي 10 درجات واتا الصراحه ضعيف شوي في الأنجليزي وكمان سجلت المادة متأخر يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تساعدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


 
اهلا اخي فطافطة

اشك انك اخونا (( خبير الانتربوليشن)) هههههههههههههههه

الحين كيف نحصل على هذا المشروع الي طالبه الدكتور

دور لك ولي على شان نمشي امورنا مع هذا الدكتور المعقد


----------



## a00 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

hdfctrgdcn';lgvf8dcfpmnouicf7osxkjvgglihjvyiaz


----------



## humfa (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يمكنك الحصول على وتحميل جميع محاضرات الاقتصاد الهندسي باللغه العربيه من موقع جامعة النجاح الوطنيه مجانا
وشكرا


----------



## هناءالشريف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ياجماعة لو لقيتو كتاب للمادة انا بكون شاكرة ليكم جدا وانا لو لقيت حنزلو انشاءالله


----------



## HHM (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ahmad awad jrer (1 نوفمبر 2010)

6فق8768


----------



## احمد قدوري (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي وخواتي


----------



## احمد قدوري (9 مايو 2011)

انا اريد اذا ممكن كتاب عن الاقتصاد الهندسي باللغة العربية


----------



## احمد قدوري (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يادكتور محمد اسال الله ان يوفقك الى كل خير


----------



## مروان محمد موسى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتاب اقتصاد هندسي*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## sss_st2000 (10 يونيو 2012)

ممكن كتاب اقتصاد هندسي لمرحلة الماجستير واي مراجع اخرى


----------

